# pigs



## first time farmer (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a barn and I want to get a few pigs (3-4) to eat. Is is a good idea to keep them in the barn with the horses and cows (4 horses and 2 cows) We do live in a neighborhood but i am zoned for agriculture so i can have animals we have around 6 acres of pasture and an acre for the house so in all we have 7


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 7, 2009)

Make sure you have VERY good fences.  A fence that holds cattle and horses is not even a challenge for a pig.  And if your pigs get out and visit your neighbors, they can do unbelievable damage to lawns, gardens, flowers, etc. in a very short time.  

Keeping them with your cattle and horses will not be a problem, however the horses might kick or step on the pigs and injure them.  Pigs sometimes will bite and otherwise bother other animals, and often become pests.  They are very intelligent and stubborn, so beware.  Good luck!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 8, 2009)

it's ok to keep them in the same barn, just use a different stall. Also, we do a 3 strand electric fence for our pigs, and it works great. first wire has got to be 6" off the ground, second about 12" and the 3rd about 18" and as they grow, move up the top 2 about 6 inches. remember, they need to be able to get thier nose on it, for it to work well.


----------



## Farrier! (Jun 8, 2009)

I had not had pigs for a few years and then put some in an empty stall. I started to lead the newer ponies in and they reached about 45 feet from the barn reared up and left....took me a second time of them freaking to click in they were smelling the pigs. Horses do not do well the first time they see/smell pigs.     
What type of floor do you have in your barn?
Also pigs need a way to cool off. They will dig any floor but concrete to make a hollow that is cooler.


----------

